
Devastating quakes are priming the Himalaya for a mega-disaster - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/01/earthquakes-priming-himalaya-disaster/
======
skilled
I flew to Nepal a few months after the earthquake. It was my first _real_
travel trip anywhere and also by myself. I have to say that it was the best
decision I ever made to follow through with my gut feeling and simply go.

The spirit of the Nepali people is incredibly strong. And when hiking out in
the mountains, you would sometimes forget that that the earthquake had struck
at all.

At the time there was a lot of political unrest happening at the Indian border
too, and that made everything that much more interesting.

By the time I was leaving, most foreigner restaurants were cooking food
outside on a wooden fire, seeing as how getting gas into the country was
impossible.

So many incredible memories from that trip.... NatGeo should give me a
platform! Haha

